# Which MOSS is best?



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

So... I have a large setup with Epi-Web backing and flooring, and tried the Epi-Web moss mix which i found took ages to kick in and didn't like it.
So i want to cover my flooring with a moss, Anyone know a good moss which i can buy that will cover all over the epiweb?
I have high humidity and decent air flow.
the front half of my epiweb setup is constantly damp due to me having slopes in the setup and the front half is just submerged underwater. around 2mm worth.
I've found these 3 mosses on ebay but not sure which 1 will be best to lay straight on top of the epiweb and which 1 has the best growth speed.
I'm based in London, UK so please dont link me sites within the US as i'll need to get this moss sent to me.
these are the 3 i have found, can anyone give me the best option of the 3.

1 - LIVE VIVARIUM PLANT: Carpet Moss | eBay

2 - Exo Terra Natural Forest Moss 7ltr | eBay

3 - ZOO MED Frog Moss | eBay

I've read good reviews on 2 and 3, but these will arrive dried and will take time to come back to life, which i'm not fussed about, as i dont have frogs ready to go in yet. but i'd like to get something that will attach to the epiweb and look nice. I have seen people getting big sheets of carpet moss, but i have no idea where these come from and would love to find out.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I've used sheet moss with quite a bit of luck. I don't use it all over though. Moss is more an accent. Frogs like the leaves more.


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Aldross said:


> I've used sheet moss with quite a bit of luck. I don't use it all over though. Moss is more an accent. Frogs like the leaves more.


I've got a big setup and will have loads of are'a of leaf litter, I just want to cover the epiweb on the front half of the setup, so planned to cover it in moss.
so you've had good luck with sheet moss yeah, is sheet moss simply all the same moss? or is all sheet moss different?
and where did you get your sheet moss from?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought mine froms Josh's
Sheet Moss (1 gallon) - Live Moss | Josh's Frogs
Didn't link since I doubt you would use him as a vendor being US based.


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah i see a lot of people buying stuff from there, i just tried to get a price on postage from them but its saying unavailable, I guess i'd need to make a huge order for them to deliver to London, UK.
thanks alot though, i'll keep an eye out for sheet moss.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

could always look for Tropical pillow moss. ours is holding up pretty well so far


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

MrLarner said:


> So... I have a large setup with Epi-Web backing and flooring, and tried the Epi-Web moss mix which i found took ages to kick in and didn't like it.
> So i want to cover my flooring with a moss, Anyone know a good moss which i can buy that will cover all over the epiweb?
> I have high humidity and decent air flow.
> the front half of my epiweb setup is constantly damp due to me having slopes in the setup and the front half is just submerged underwater. around 2mm worth.
> ...


I've had the best luck with Black Jungle tropical moss (US based) and actually the Epiweb Moss Mix. For me its a been little tricky (it only goes for me when there is a ton of direct moisture) but once you get it dialed the stuff really takes off and some interesting things grow out of it, aside from the beautiful moss. 

Are using just Epiweb or Epiweb with Hygrolon on it?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

MrLarner,you can sometimes get the blackjungle sheet moss here,UK at dartfrog.co.uk,but he sells small sheets say 2/3 " sq,I think somewhere around the £3/4 mark. I'm only just starting to use in viv,as I'm growing it on out of viv,so I can use the bit we have on more than one tank. I don't know if it is all one species though,it seems not from the bits we have bought but I might be wrong.

Terra Ferma any tips on growing thismam I right in thinking it gets leggy if given too much light?

I've also used the epiweb moss mix,it appears if not much substrate if given then over a long time moss appears. We also grow this in propagators,where we get lots of ferns,on eocearth. I them move sections of this to viv,it looks cool mounted on to wood,see our room thread,Da dart room,in the members vivs section,there are some pictures there somewhere ,but you'll have to dig a bit. On saying that the new summersi viv pictured recently features the epiweb as does the unnamed grow out viv.

Good luck,oh for the wet area java might be useful,but I haven't used it,so can't recommend further.

Stu


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The answer to your title would be whichever moss grows best in your particular enclosure  . Moss needs bright light, high humidity, and good air flow to grow optimally.

I'd recommend NE Herp's live moss


----------



## oophagraal (Jan 2, 2014)

The best moss is kate of course


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Live moss is best usually, so #1 in your post probably...

The other 2 are not all that likely to actually grow live moss and/or for it to survive long term.

That forest moss brick is just compressed dead moss that is very very unlikely to come back to life or even sprout new live moss of any kind. The zoomed stuff might, but I've heard of very few instances of that stuff living long term.

The best thing to do is just pick up live moss from various plants you buy or from vendors selling live moss. usually something will grow eventually. Packets of Kyoto moss spore from bonsai sellers have also worked.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some _Thuidium delicatulum_ or 'fern moss' which is pretty cool. It's found throughout North America and Europe, so it's temperate, but seems to hold up well in the viv.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ryno71 said:


> I have some _Thuidium delicatulum_ or 'fern moss' which is pretty cool. It's found throughout North America and Europe, so it's temperate, but seems to hold up well in the viv.


Temperate mosses can work. It is a myth that they all need to go dormant and will fail in a viv. I think I have a few little patches of stuff from here oklahoma I put in the viv years ago. Just be careful using moss from outside.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Do NOT buy zoo meds frog moss. I have personally had problems with it and would not recommend it. I have read reviews saying people who use it got slugs and nemerteans in their tank and so did I. I would spend the extra money on good moss just to make sure you don't have to replace everything in your vivarium


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Ended up getting lucky on a day out the other day and managed to drive past some woods which was private land, and i know 100% that no dogs or any other animals had been near it, so i found loads of really nice moss growing.
I managed to get a load, got home and washed it all and layed it in the setup, its been in there 2 days now and its looking really nice.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats some lush moss. Hope it grows nicely for you. 



Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is _T. delicatulum._ It's a really cool moss. 





MrLarner said:


> Ended up getting lucky on a day out the other day and managed to drive past some woods which was private land, and i know 100% that no dogs or any other animals had been near it, so i found loads of really nice moss growing.
> I managed to get a load, got home and washed it all and layed it in the setup, its been in there 2 days now and its looking really nice.


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

ryno71 said:


> This is _T. delicatulum._ It's a really cool moss.


so is it likely to survive in a dart frog terrarium?


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes under good light and high humidity it should do well.


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got good air flow and my lighting is pretty good as well, got 4 plant grow bulbs over the top, so plenty of nice light.
It's been layed for 3 days now and its already attaching to the epiweb and i've noticed today there has been some growth.
I didn't honestly think this would survive but its looking really nice now.


----------



## Szupin (Feb 17, 2014)

In the Europe, the Best Moss is a all aquarium Moss, Epi-web and a Java Moss.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use Kyoto moss, I culture the spores


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought this moss: Terrarium Moss Package (3 types) - $15.00 : Blue Pumilio

I haven't had it long (3 or 4 days), so I can't really give much of a review, but it's all live and looks great.


----------

